# Welche Blinker im Juli am Årøsund (DK)



## Dänemarkangler (15. Mai 2017)

Hallo Spezis,

ich fahre mitte Juli mit der Familie in die nähe vom Årøsund bei Haderslev (Sydjylland). Ich habe schon im Früjahr dort geangelt.
Aufgrund der starken Strömung sind meine 18 Gramm-Köder zu leicht. Nun wollte ich etwas schwerere Köder, so 26-28 Gramm probieren. Leider gibt es meine Favoriten, z. B. Hansen Flash nicht in dieser Gewichtsklasse.
Welche Fabrikate bzw. welche Farben könnt Ihr mir empfehlen?

Vielen Dank und Petri


----------



## banzinator (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Blinker im Juli am Årøsund (DK)*

Hansen Flash gibt's doch in 26g. 
Ansonsten Snaps. Farben wie überall sommerlich rot, schwarz Kupfer oder sowas :m


----------



## Meerforellenfan (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Blinker im Juli am Årøsund (DK)*

Hast Du denn was gefangen im Frühjahr dort ?


----------



## Dänemarkangler (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Blinker im Juli am Årøsund (DK)*



Meerforellenfan schrieb:


> Hast Du denn was gefangen im Frühjahr dort ?



Leider nicht. Aber ich habe dort auch nur 2 h geangelt.
Bei ablandigem Wind und ziehmlichem Mistwetter.
Die Stelle ist aber vielversprechend. Tiefes Wasser in Wurfweite. 
Könnte was werden im Sommer. 
Aber, wie gesagt, sehr starke Strömung. Schaun mer mal.
Letztes Jahr im Frühjahr habe ich von der gegenüberliegenden Seite auf Årø im Sund geangelt. Konnte 2 kleinere fangen, die ich aber wieder zurückgesetzt habe.
Warst Du schon mal da?

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Meerforellenfan (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Blinker im Juli am Årøsund (DK)*



Dänemarkangler schrieb:


> Leider nicht. Aber ich habe dort auch nur 2 h geangelt.
> Bei ablandigem Wind und ziehmlichem Mistwetter.
> Die Stelle ist aber vielversprechend. Tiefes Wasser in Wurfweite.
> Könnte was werden im Sommer.
> ...



Moin Heiko, ja war ich........suche Dir Buchten am Sund aus wo Du im Kehrwasser angeln kannst ansonsten am Rande der Strömung dicht über Grund bringt mehr als in voller Strömung, soweit meine Erfahrung!

Viel Glück#h


----------



## Dänemarkangler (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Blinker im Juli am Årøsund (DK)*



Meerforellenfan schrieb:


> Moin Heiko, ja war ich........suche Dir Buchten am Sund aus wo Du im Kehrwasser angeln kannst ansonsten am Rande der Strömung dicht über Grund bringt mehr als in voller Strömung, soweit meine Erfahrung!
> 
> Viel Glück#h



Alles klar, vielen Dank. Werde ich beherzigen.
Was die aktuellen Köder im Juli betrifft werde ich mal bei GO-Fishing in Haderslev vorbeischauen, die haben bestimmt noch ein paar Tipps auf Lager.

Alles Gute und Petri #6


----------



## Flala - Flifi (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Blinker im Juli am Årøsund (DK)*

Moin,
Ich habe dort auch schon im Sommer gefischt, die gesamte Strecke südlich des Fähranlegers bis dort, wo die große Bucht vor Gammelbro Camping beginnt, hat je nach Tide teilweise kräftige Strömung.
Mein Tipp für den Sommer sind aber eher leichtere Blinker oder Wobbler in schwarz und rot zum Fischen in der Dunkelheit direkt unter der Oberfläche (z.B. Spøket 10 g). Noch bessere Erfahrungen habe ich mit kleinen, fischfarbenen Blinkern in der Morgendämmerung gemacht (Lille Zigge von Abu, 14g). Meine Favoriten sind aber definitiv kleine Fliegen, vor allem Kobberbassen und Brenda, #10, sowohl abends als auch morgens in der Dämmerung.
Wenn du im Dunkeln fischt, erschrick dich nicht, wenn du plötzlich vor dir im Wasser ein Schnauben hörst. Die Schweinswale ziehen oder jagen manchmal fast in Fliegenruten-Wurfweite.
Viel Spaß und viel Erfolg!

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Dänemarkangler (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Blinker im Juli am Årøsund (DK)*

Sehr interessante Tipps aus zwei verschiedenen Blickwinkeln (Flach und Tief).
Vielen Dank Euch. Werde einiges ausprobieren.
Ich Berichte dann...

Viele Grüße 

Heiko


----------



## marlowe (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Blinker im Juli am Årøsund (DK)*

Ja, es kann beides klappen. Probiere es auch mal am Südstrand von Arö oder im Nordosten. Im tiefen Wasser bei Strömung ruhig mal schwere Wobbler (28 g) probieren, die ganz schnell geführt werden.  Das habe ich dort zwar noch nicht ausprobiert, jedoch an einer ähnlichen Stelle im Belt.

Mit Hansen-Blinker habe ich im Sommer übrigens noch nie etwas gefangen. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass die ganz gutes Marketing haben. Diese "klassischen" dänischen Wobbler ( Fyn Wobbler?) waren bei mir hingegen ganz fängig. 

Fliegen natürlich nicht vergessen.

Im Sommer kann man im Sund übrigens auch schöne fette Plattfische fangen.


----------



## Dänemarkangler (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Blinker im Juli am Årøsund (DK)*



marlowe schrieb:


> Ja, es kann beides klappen. Probiere es auch mal am Südstrand von Arö oder im Nordosten. Im tiefen Wasser bei Strömung ruhig mal schwere Wobbler (28 g) probieren, die ganz schnell geführt werden.  Das habe ich dort zwar noch nicht ausprobiert, jedoch an einer ähnlichen Stelle im Belt.
> 
> Mit Hansen-Blinker habe ich im Sommer übrigens noch nie etwas gefangen. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass die ganz gutes Marketing haben. Diese "klassischen" dänischen Wobbler ( Fyn Wobbler?) waren bei mir hingegen ganz fängig.
> 
> ...





Hi Marlowe,

Du meinst bestimmt den Fynbo-Wobbler. Ja, der ist gut. Sowas habe ich noch in meiner Kiste. Bin in der Vergangenheit etwas vom Wobbeln abgekommen. Aber danke für den Tipp.

Und fliegen werde ich natürlich auch ;-)


----------



## marlowe (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Welche Blinker im Juli am Årøsund (DK)*



Dänemarkangler schrieb:


> Hi Marlowe,
> 
> Du meinst bestimmt den Fynbo-Wobbler. Ja, der ist gut. Sowas habe ich noch in meiner Kiste. Bin in der Vergangenheit etwas vom Wobbeln abgekommen. Aber danke für den Tipp.
> 
> Und fliegen werde ich natürlich auch ;-)



Ja, den Wobbler meine ich. Davon gibt es vor Ort auch preiswerte Kopien. Ein Mitangler hatte letztes Jahr damit eine wahre Sternstunde. Innerhalb einer knappen Stunde 3 Ü-60 Fische.


----------



## Dänemarkangler (30. August 2018)

*AW: Welche Blinker im Juli am Årøsund (DK)*

Nabend zusammen,


 letztes Jahr hat es leider nicht mit dem Årøsund geklappt.
 Aber vorige Woche war ich mit 2 Freunden vorort und wir haben 3 h von 18 -21 Uhr intensiv
 geangelt. Einer war mit der Fliege unterwegs und der Andere hat einige Blinker ausprobiert.
 Ich selbst habe es mit Fynbo-Wobblern und mit dem 3D LINE THRU SANDEEL-Durchlaufwobbler in 19 gr probiert, leider alle ohne Erfolg. Der 3D wurde mir vom Verkäufer im GO!-Fishing Laden in Haderslev empfohlen, und ich muß sagen, dass er echt gute Wurf- und Laufeigenschaften hat. Das war das erste Mal, dass ich mit einem Durchlaufwobbler gefischt habe, kann ich aber nur empfehlen.  
 Immer im Blick mein nächstes Urlaubsziel, die Insel Årø*, *wo ich Anfang  April für eine Woche hinfahre.
 Ich habe mich eine Weile mit dem Verkäufer in Haderslev unterhalten und er meinte, dass er es schwer hat gegen den Onlinehandel zu Bestehen, worauf ich Ihm natürlich einige Sachen abgekauft habe. Ein sehr netter und offener Typ, der perfekt deutsch spricht und immer einen Tipp für aktuelle Köder und Hotspots auf Lager hat.
 Ausserdem sagte er, dass ca. 70 % der dänischen Spinnfischer auf Sbirolino umgestiegen sind, was ich schon erstaunlich finde. Mein Verhältnis zwischen Wobbler/Blinker und Sbirolino ist ca. fifty/fifty.  
 Wie ist Euer Verhältnis?  
 Und was haltet ihr von Durchlaufwobblern?


 „_tight lines_" und viele Grüße


 Heiko


----------

